# Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!



## Angelopa (28. September 2015)

Am 26.09.15 stand ich auf dem Wohnmobil-Parkplatz Wangels (Hohwachter Bucht) und habe meinen Beach-Rolly aus Vertrauen auf die Ehrlichkeit der anderen Brandungsangler hinter mein WoMo abgestellt. Das ich im Punkto Ehrlichkeit völlig falsch lag, musste ich dann am nächsten Morgen feststellen als mein gutes Stück nicht mehr da war. Ich finde es auf deutsch gesagt ein große Sa....ei dass man alles wegschliesen muss. Schlimm genug, dass am nächsten Tag der Strand voller Müll (Zeitungspapier von den Würmern, Knicklichter, Vorfächer, Plastiktüten der neuen Vorfächer etc.) verunreinigt hinterlassen wird, nein ich nehme auf dem Rückweg noch schnell den Beach-Rolly der da so alleine rumsteht mit. Armes Deutschland, wenn sich Angelfreunde untereinander bestehlen. 
Und jetzt bitte keine Fragen, woher ich weiß, dass es andere Angler waren.


----------



## Franky (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Bitte um Entschuldigung - aber das war in meinen Augen doch ein wenig naiv...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

War wohl etwas leichtsinnig. In der heutigen Zeit kann man nichtmal einen Schokoriegel draußen liegen lassen...leider ist es so. Wurde auch schon beklaut...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*



> Schlimm genug, dass am nächsten Tag der Strand voller Müll  (Zeitungspapier von den Würmern, Knicklichter, Vorfächer, Plastiktüten  der neuen Vorfächer etc.) verunreinigt hinterlassen wird


Schon alleine daran kannst du doch sehen, was fürn asoziales Pack auch schon mal eine Angel benutzt.
Ich bin auch schon beklaut worden, eine Sportex Rute mit nagelneuer Biomaster, da waren mal eben 500€ weg!
An meinem Gewässer in BW ist nichts sicher, da wird alles geklaut was zu tranportieren ist, gerne auch Boote.
Wenn es nicht geht, dann wird eben irgend etwas zerstört!
Mein Glaube an die Ehrlichkeit meiner Mitmenschen ist erloschen, von daher finde ich es auch etwas naiv, eine Einladung zum Diebstahl in Form einer Transporthilfe, so unbeobachtet stehen zu lassen!
War die Karre noch voll mit Angelzeug?
Wenn ja, noch trauriger!

Jürgen


----------



## captn-ahab (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Angler sind ein Querschnitt der Bevölkerung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Von nett bis ********* ist eben alles dabei.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

ebend, die welt ist nich´ voller a********er, aber sie sind strategisch so gut verteilt, daß man überall die chance hat auf eins zu treffen.

eine gewisse naivität bescheinige ich aber auch.


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ebend, die welt ist nich´ voller a********er, aber sie sind strategisch so gut verteilt, daß man überall die chance hat auf eins zu treffen.
> 
> eine gewisse naivität bescheinige ich aber auch.



Alles gesagt |good:


----------



## njack (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Mir hat man den Keller aufgebrochen, und das komplette Equipment von meinem Sohn und mir geklaut. Es waren vier volle Angeltaschen über zwanzig Ruten und Rollen, plus der ganzen Kleinteile. 
Nur eine preiswerte Karpfenrute hat man uns gelassen. Die entsprach wohl nicht ihren Ansprüchen.
Dabei hat es sich eindeutig um Angler gehandelt, da sie sich für Kleinmaschinen und Werkzeug nicht interessiert haben.


----------



## doc040 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Moin, Gelegenheit macht Diebe! Keine Gelegenheit geben! Thema Müll, Es gibt genug Leute die es einfach nicht begreifen! Am Strand, in der Stadt etc. ! Kelleraufbruch, da kann man sich nicht vor schützen, vor einem abgestellten Trolley schon! Nichts für un Gut, aber nächstes Mal solltest du alles sorgfältig wegschliessen ,oder bewachen lassen. Mfg doc


----------



## Michael_05er (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Ich hab das ganz aktuell erlebt, auch wenn es nur Kleinkram war. Am Hafen von Ringköbing geangelt mit Boardie Bassey, dabei haben wir ein wenig Montagen ausprobiert. Als wir dann die Stelle gewechselt und 20 Meter weiter geangelt haben blieben zwei Wobbler und eine Spule Fluorocarbon liegen. Drei andere Jungs kamen und haben an der Stelle geangelt. Bassey ist dann hin und hat die Wobbler geholt, weil ihm das noch eingefallen ist. Meine Spule FC war weg. Einer der Jungs hat aber dann auf einmal mit einer Handleine geangelt, die er auf eine Plastikspule gewickelt hat. Ich wette, das war mein Fluorocarbon. Es sind nur ein paar Euro, aber die Dreistigkeit fand ich einfach unglaublich!


----------



## KarlK (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Irgendetwas lässt mich ein wenig an der Authentizität dieses Beitrages Zweifeln, und nicht weil ich nicht glaube das es nicht geklaut werden würde, sondern das jemand in dem Alter die Naivität an den Tag legen würde, einen ganzen Angeltrolley über Nacht unbeobachtet stehen zu lassen und sich zu wundern wenn am nächsten Tag alles weg ist #q:m

Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte, Gelegenheit macht Diebe und Angler sind keines Wegs besser oder schlechter als der Durchschnitts-Michel, das sowas passieren kann bzw. würde war abzusehen, Hölle hier haben sie sogar schon mal einen Rettungswagen leergeräumt während die Rettungskräfte die Wohnung hochmarschierten, was ist da schon ein lappischer Angeltrolley 


Hab sowas selbst schon mal erlebt, kam per Mopped aus dem Angelort mit dem Rucksack samt 300€ Custom-Steckrute und guter Rolle bis mir etwas frisch wurde.
Kurz angehalten um die Jacke aus dem Topcase-Koffer zu holen und bams, den Rucksack liegen gelassen, zwischen abfahrt und dem Punkt an dem ich gemerkt hatte das ich Depp das Teil liegen gelassen habe und am Ursprungsort ankam vergingen keine 10Minuten, doch der Rucksack war weg und die gut überschaubare Location (Spielplatz mit Eltern etwa 20m entfernt)  hat auch nichts gebracht weil niemand was gesehen hat... ebensowenig wie ich mein Angelzeug je wieder gesehen habe 
Auch auf Ebay/Kleinanzeigen/Markt.de und auf umliegenden Trödelmärkten tauchte das Ding die nächsten vier Monate (ja ich hang stark an der Rute) nicht auf, was mich vermuten lässt das es entweder ein Angler war, bzw. geworden ist... auf das er hoffentlich das Rütchen zu schätzen weiß :vik:

Macht dir nichts draus, weiß du für's nächste Mal das man sein Zeug nicht unbeobachtet liegen lässt, schon recht nicht über Nacht.


In dem Sinne : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao5Kq0hJwzY :m



Grüße.


----------



## Angelopa (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Da kann man doch mal sehen, dass ich mit meinem leeren Beach-Rolly noch "Glück" gehabt habe. Sicherlich war ich ein klein wenig naiv, dass ich geglaubt habe, mir könne so etwas nicht passieren, obwohl ich seit nunmehr 35 Jahren angel und geglaubt habe, es trifft nur die anderen. Ich schreibe den Rolly als "Lehrgeld" ab und gelobe Besserung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hab das ganz aktuell erlebt, auch wenn es nur Kleinkram war. Am Hafen von Ringköbing geangelt mit Boardie Bassey, dabei haben wir ein wenig Montagen ausprobiert. Als wir dann die Stelle gewechselt und 20 Meter weiter geangelt haben blieben zwei Wobbler und eine Spule Fluorocarbon liegen. Drei andere Jungs kamen und haben an der Stelle geangelt. Bassey ist dann hin und hat die Wobbler geholt, weil ihm das noch eingefallen ist. Meine Spule FC war weg. Einer der Jungs hat aber dann auf einmal mit einer Handleine geangelt, die er auf eine Plastikspule gewickelt hat. Ich wette, das war mein Fluorocarbon. Es sind nur ein paar Euro, aber die Dreistigkeit fand ich einfach unglaublich!



Und woher sollten die andern Angler wissen, dass das euer Zeug war? Also mal ehrlich, Diebstahl ist das eine, wenn man aber so schusselig ist und sein Zeug am Wasser verteilt, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn das andere aufsammeln...


----------



## Michael_05er (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Die kamen an, als wir noch am ersten Spot geangelt haben. Und wir sind dann wirklich nur 20 Meter weiter gegangen, vielleicht auch weniger. An der Hafenpromenade gerade zur nächsten Bank. Da kann man schon mal auf den Gedanken kommen, dass das unser Zeug ist. Und spätestens wenn der Kollege Bassey seine wobbler holt könnte man die spule auch rausrücken...


----------



## KarlK (28. September 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und woher sollten die andern Angler wissen, dass das euer Zeug war? Also mal ehrlich, Diebstahl ist das eine, wenn man aber so schusselig ist und sein Zeug am Wasser verteilt, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn das andere aufsammeln...




Getreu dem Motto, wenn man sein Zeug vor der Haustüre liegen lässt brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn man es wie Sperrmüll behandelt :vik:


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*



KarlK schrieb:


> Getreu dem Motto, wenn man sein Zeug vor der Haustüre liegen lässt brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn man es wie Sperrmüll behandelt :vik:



Kaufen each fuer den Keller und fuels Auto so ein bewegungsalarm with 100db oder mehrmals. Diebe laufen DANN nur noch. 

Hatte letztes Jahr eine billige 20 Euro Rute im Wagen gelassen.  also ich im Kayak angeln war versuchte jemand meine Rute zu klauen. Zumindestens Gluecklich hatte ich meine kleine Dashkamera an und konnte die Bilder der Polizei geben.Die kannten den Langfinger.

Der sitzt zur Zeit. Versicherung hat jedenfalls bezahlt


----------



## Trollwut (4. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Ich kenns eher andersrum.
Ich bin ziemlich vergesslich. Da blieb schonmal die einzige Spinrute, die ich dabei hatte am Wasser liegen, Zeltstangen, Karpfenkescher, etc.
Kam alles wieder zu mir zurück, teilweise sogar von Vereinsfremden Anglern gefunden und via Kartenausgabeperson an mich zurückgegeben. Danke dafür.

Allerdings war ich auch schon mal an ner sehr abgelegen Stelle fischen, nasse Abhakmatte, wiegesack, etc. relativ gut im Gebüsch versteckt, zum duschen heimgefahrn, und ne Stunde später war das Zeug weg. Muss jemand gewesen sein, der den Platz gezielt abgesucht hat |krach:


----------



## davidchowi87 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Es gibt sogar Menschen die es so nötig haben bei der Fischereiprüfung Hakenlöser oder kleine Päckchen Haken mit Vorfach zu klauen. Als ich das heut gehört hab dachte ich auch wie dreist muss man nur sein. Vor allem weil diese Artikel nur ein paar Euro im laden kosten.


----------



## ragbar (5. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Ich druck' mir den Thread hier mal aus und halte ihn beim nächsten mal unserem Vermieter in Hohwacht  unter die Nase, der alles rumliegen läßt, nichts abschließt (Wohnungstüre über Nacht auch nicht) und behauptet, an diesem Ort auf der Welt würde nie geklaut.
 Hat mir übrigends Paranoia bescheinigt, nachdem ich meinen Trailer für die Nacht abgeschlossen habe......


----------



## Ruti Island (5. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*



davidchowi87 schrieb:


> ...Hackenlöser oder kleine Päckchen Hacken mit Vorfach...




Vielleicht hat er nen großen Garten [emoji23]


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Beobachtet oder unbeachtet spielt gar keine Rolle. Ist da ein geübter Langfinger in der Nähe, wird der schon für Ablenkung sorgen. Man müsste den Kram an sich Ketten. Mir wurden vor nem halben Jahr zwei fast neue L-Objektive von Canon (Kostenpunkt jenseits der 2000Euro) entwendet. Die 6D hatte ich zum Glück um den Hals!

Nur mal kurz mit einem älteren Ehepaar gequatscht. Ich ganz erschrocken, das Ehepaar hat den Diebstahl nicht gesehen, aber sie haben einen Radfahrer bemerkt, der hinter mir gehalten hat. Sie haben mir Adresse und Telefonnummer für eine Zeugenaussage gegeben. Tja, bei der Polizei stellte sich dann heraus, dass es die Adresse nicht gibt und die beiden, respektive wohl drei bekannt sind. So kanns gehen. Man kann absolut mißtrauisch durchs Leben gehen oder wie ich, sich teuer und gut versichern.


----------



## Vicky (17. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*



D1985 schrieb:


> War wohl etwas leichtsinnig. In der heutigen Zeit kann man nichtmal einen Schokoriegel draußen liegen lassen...leider ist es so. Wurde auch schon beklaut...



 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 

Aber sowas ist echt ägerlich! Ist mir zwar noch nicht passiert, aber ich glaube ich würde vollkommen druchdrehen #q


----------



## warenandi (18. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Ganz sicher das es Angelkollegen waren? Angler sind nicht die einzigsten die sich dort aufhalten. Nicht vorschnell urteilen.


----------



## Angelopa (22. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*



warenandi schrieb:


> Ganz sicher das es Angelkollegen waren? Angler sind nicht die einzigsten die sich dort aufhalten. Nicht vorschnell urteilen.



Hi warenandi, hättetst Du doch bloß meinen letzten Satz gelesen#d


----------



## thanatos (23. November 2015)

*AW: Diebstahl unter Angelkollegen!!*

Ach wie schön ist es doch in Preußen  da wird nichts geklaut
vergiß etwas in deinem Kahn ,mach dir keine Sorgen irgend jemand findet es schon und nimmt es in Verwahrung #6,
leider für immer .
Hab nun schon 4 Schlösser an meinem Kahn ,hoffentlich vergesse ich nicht mal mein Schlüsselbund dann brauch wieder vier neue Schlösser und noch einiges mehr.|uhoh:
Irgendwie hab ich uns Angler immer zu den Jägern gezählt,
mit den neuen elektronische Möglichkeiten sind noch die Trapper dazu gekommen aber einige sind wohl noch auf dem Stand primitiver Sammler.:q


----------

